# HILFE ! kein Internet über firefox Ubuntu 8.10



## SahraLE (8. Januar 2009)

Halloah,

ich, als ziemlicher Ubuntu-Neuling, habe das Problem dass ich keine Internetseite über den Firefox aufrufen kann. Der Webbrowser lädt so lange bis er schließlich die Fehlermeldung, dass das laden der Seite zu lange dauert, wiedergibt.

Hier meine Konfigs, es wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Ich hänge echt schon seit ein paar Tagen an diesem Problem und weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter :S .

Was klappt:

- das anpingen einer Website:

PING http://www.google.de (74.125.43.103) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from bw-in-f103.google.com (74.125.43.103): icmp_seq=1 ttl=246 time=68.7 ms
64 bytes from bw-in-f103.google.com (74.125.43.103): icmp_seq=2 ttl=246 time=69.0 ms

- den Router erreichen:

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=254 time=1.00 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=254 time=0.998 ms

Was nicht klappt:

- Paketverwaltung und automatische Updates
- Internetseiten über den Browser Firefox aufrufen

Konfig:

etc/network/Interfaces:
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.0.35
netmask 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.0.1
broadcast 192.168.0.255
dns-nameservers 145.253.2.203

/etc/resolv.conf:

# Generated by NetworkManager
search 145.253.2.203
nameserver 145.253.2.203

/etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf:

prepend domain-name-servers 145.253.2.203;

/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto Ethernet: (Einstellungen des NetworkManagers)

[connection]
id=Auto Ethernet
uuid=093b64bc-6416-49f1-9bfc-f868dfb41e0d
type=802-3-ethernet
autoconnect=true
timestamp=0

[802-3-ethernet]
speed=0
duplex=full
auto-negotiate=true
mtu=0

[ipv4]
method=manual
dns=145.253.2.203;
dns-search=145.253.2.203;
addresses1=192.168.0.35;24;192.168.0.1;
ignore-auto-routes=false
ignore-auto-dns=false

ifconfig spuckt aus:

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:19:66:02:b1:d9
inet addr:192.168.0.35 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::219:66ff:fe02:b1d9/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:39719 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:27202 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
RX bytes:46530625 (46.5 MB) TX bytes:3296719 (3.2 MB)
Interrupt:220

lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:3842 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:3842 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
RX bytes:195332 (195.3 KB) TX bytes:195332 (195.3 KB)

vmnet1 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:50:56:c0:00:01
inet addr:172.16.201.1 Bcast:172.16.201.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::250:56ff:fec0:1/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

vmnet8 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:50:56:c0:00:08
inet addr:172.16.170.1 Bcast:172.16.170.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::250:56ff:fec0:8/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:28 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

... und die routing Tabelle route -n:

Destination ..........Gateway.......... Genmask.......... Flags.......... Metric.......... Ref Use Iface
192.168.0.0.......... 0.0.0.0 ............255.255.255.0 .......U .............0............... 0 0 eth0
172.16.170.0......... 0.0.0.0 ............255.255.255.0...... U ..............0.............. 0 0 vmnet8
172.16.201.0.......... 0.0.0.0........... 255.255.255.0 ......U ..............0.............. 0 0 vmnet1
169.254.0.0 ...........0.0.0.0 ............255.255.0.0.......... U .............1000 ..........0 0 eth0
0.0.0.0 .................192.168.0.1 ......0.0.0.0 ...............UG ............0................... 0 0 eth0


Vielleicht hilft es euch zu wissen, dass in meiner Vmware Windows 2000 der Internetzugang über firefox möglich ist :huh: .... hier noch die routing Tabelle aus der Windows VMware:

Aktive Routen:
Netzwerkziel .............Netzwerkmaske.................... Gateway............ Schnittstelle.......... Anzahl
0.0.0.0 .....................0.0.0.0.......................... 192.168.0.1 .................192.168.0.33.......... 1
127.0.0.0................. 255.0.0.0 ...................127.0.0.1 ....................127.0.0.1............... 1
192.168.0.0............. 255.255.255.0........ 192.168.0.33............... 192.168.0.33........... 1
192.168.0.33........... 255.255.255.255.... 127.0.0.1.................... 127.0.0.1................ 1
192.168.0.255......... 255.255.255.255 ....192.168.0.33 ...............192.168.0.33 ..........1
224.0.0.0................. 224.0.0.0.................. 192.168.0.33.............. 192.168.0.33 ..........1
255.255.255.255... 255.255.255.255.. 192.168.0.33............... 192.168.0.33.......... 1
Standardgateway: 192.168.0.1

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen und sieht da durch, ich habe absolut keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte, vor allem das dass DNS funktioniert macht mich stutzig.....
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe !


----------



## LarsT (8. Januar 2009)

Dein Router wird doch sichelich über ein Webiinterface konfiguriert. Gib bitte mal die IP des Routers in der Adressleiste des Firefox ein. Wird das Webinterface geladen?


----------



## Navy (8. Januar 2009)

mach doch mal bitte

```
telnet google.de 80
HEAD / HTTP/1.1
```

solltest Du darüber was bekommen, ist die Anbindung Deines Rechners grundlegend in Ordnung (wovon ich beim flüchtigen Überschauen der Config überzeugt bin).


----------



## SahraLE (9. Januar 2009)

hmmm dann is wohl doch was faul an der Konfiguration, denn mit dem Befehl bekomm ich:


```
telnet google.com 80
Trying 209.85.171.100...
Trying 72.14.205.100...
```

... und das wars dann


----------



## WildGuy26 (14. Januar 2009)

Nabend, weiß nicht obs helfen wird, aber versuch in deiner Konfiguration deinen Router als DNS Server einzustellen, und evt unter  Firefox Einstellungen - erweitert -netzwerk - festlegen wie sich firefox mit dem Internet verbinden soll -- die einstellung Proxy automatisch erkennen, versuch mal ein paar einstellungen Greetz


----------



## LSd (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
empfehlen kann ich, den NetworkManager zu deinstallieren und sämtliche Netzwerkeinstellungen mit den Konfigerationsdateien zu regeln.


----------

